# Winterizing 2009 coachmen: water heater



## macvii (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi there, new to RV's & need to winterize by this wknd.  I have a 2009 Coachmen Freedom Vision.  I understand the procedure, but I don't see the water heater to know if I need to do the by pass for it.  I suspect it's behind the panel with a hot & a cold drain valve coming out of it.  I need to do it right!  Any advise is much appreciated

Also there is a short hose that trees off & is plugged from the "water in lines".  Could I unplug this & use the pump to siphon the pink AF into the system thru it or should I go with the direct connect into the pump inlet?  Could this short line be the factory installed hot water by pass?  It's to the left of water works box.  I don't have a manual to refer to.  Should I have got 1 with the RV from the dealership?  Thanks again for any help you have


----------



## jack g (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Winterizing 2009 coachmen: water heater

On my coachman freelander the by pass for the water heater is under the stove behind the grate.  take the grate off look to the back and you will see two valves the one on the left going up and down is the by pass.  my manual tells me to winterize the water heater all you need to do is take the plug out and open the relief valve and let it drain, when done you will have about a quart of water left in the water heater says not to worry about this quart of water.


----------

